# Crappie fishing in the Summer



## Shawn2219 (May 9, 2018)

I was just curious as to who crappie fishes through the summer and what is the best way to go about getting them like this time of year. Thank you.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Yep I fish for crappie spring summer and Fall. My wife is My fishing partner for crappie and she likes to troll bandit 300's so in the summer we hit the deeper water following drop off contours


----------



## MFall (May 5, 2017)

What colors do you use?


----------



## MFall (May 5, 2017)

And what do you know about Arkie 350s?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Imo mid summer is the easiest time to catch numbers of crappies. Usually locating them is the hard part. Once located then find what they wanna eat,an its game on. Cant go wrong with minnows dropped on there head.
Imnot a big fan of summer time heat,or drifting for crappies with minnows,so i usually fish for them at nite under lights with twistertails....


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I was out this morning at Alum Creek and I could not keep them off my spoon running 13-15'.
I would say a slip bobber set in that range would be a good start. you could jig a small jig & tail or a minnow.
I've also done very well with a 1/8 jig and a 1" white twister tail and counting it down.
Back several years ago, me and my dad tired off under the bridge at 36/37 and caught at least 150 using a jig and white twister tail.
It all started when we were using a bobber and minnow and a guy in a bass boat came thru using the jig combo. He threw five or six in my boat as he was passing by us and from then on we caught fish until we got tired of pulling them out of the water. It was a great time as we were out of the sun and the fish stayed in the area for us!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Locate schools on with your electronics, take a friend use 4 14ft poles off the bowl troll at .4 to .8 mph Spider rig jigs or minnows 10 to 16ft down you will catch crappie

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

A


Shawn2219 said:


> I was just curious as to who crappie fishes through the summer and what is the best way to go about getting them like this time of year. Thank you.


All depends on what Lake you are fishing. All the information above is great advice if you have access to a deep lake, but when the deepest part of your lake is 4-6 foot summer crappie get very hard to catch. Hopefully you can find your deeper holes with some brush around it.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Some crappies will stay shallow all summer. Black crappies like shallow brush and will be around some in less than ten foot water all summer. They also like weeds. White crappies head for deep water and will school up in huge schools and roam the lake just above the thermocline. That’s why pulling cranks work so great on them all summer. Find that school and if you can stay with it, you can load the boat day after day. Electronics are your best friend when it comes to staying on the school.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

If you plan to eat your catch, put your keepers in ice immediately. They will stay firm and cookup great. Let them get warm and all bets are off.

You may also find that the fish you catch are much larger than you catch in the spring.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

rutty said:


> A
> 
> All depends on what Lake you are fishing. All the information above is great advice if you have access to a deep lake, but when the deepest part of your lake is 4-6 foot summer crappie get very hard to catch. Hopefully you can find your deeper holes with some brush around it.


^^^^^^TRUTH^^^^^^

Blah,buckeye an simaler lakes can be soooo tuff in the summer! I have my best luck fishing deeper docks,deeper being 4-5 ft. With 1/16 oz road runner an bobby garland baby shads. But its a SHORT window. Like 30 minutes before sun-up to an hour after sun-up. Then might pop a few under some deeper pontoons with the same bait.
Also late summer in the middle of the night dipping shoreline rocks and rip-rap with a tiny ratso under a float 8-12" right up in the rocks can put a few good fish in the bucket. 
But other-wise its a tough bite,annot many limits being caught. 10 fish is a great trip,with a few bruisers in da mix...


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

M Fall I seem to have a lot of luck with the blue and chrome color and pearl whites, and the Gernada color (pink) in a fish scale pattern. The arkie are a huge favorite of Deer Farmer, but he generally pushes them above a 3 oz weight. I cant argue with the results because he took me out to Hoover and the Arkie put a bunch of fish in the boat. the only thing I would do with the Arkie is swap the hooks for a larger size but as I said earlier, they catch fish


----------



## MFall (May 5, 2017)

large6er said:


> M Fall I seem to have a lot of luck with the blue and chrome color and pearl whites, and the Gernada color (pink) in a fish scale pattern. The arkie are a huge favorite of Deer Farmer, but he generally pushes them above a 3 oz weight. I cant argue with the results because he took me out to Hoover and the Arkie put a bunch of fish in the boat. the only thing I would do with the Arkie is swap the hooks for a larger size but as I said earlier, they catch fish


Sorry, by pushing, you mean the weight on the tag end with the crank up a bit on a leader?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

MFall said:


> Sorry, by pushing, you mean the weight on the tag end with the crank up a bit on a leader?


Pushing, meaning out of the front of the boat, instead of pulling behind the boat. This way you know exactly how deep your crankbait is running.


----------



## MFall (May 5, 2017)

Thanks - I have the correct set up in mind?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

pushing setup video


----------



## MFall (May 5, 2017)

So the leader runs right off the weight?

Thanks deerfarmer! I drug a couple 2 hook lines with minnows last weekend, but caught more White Bass than Crappie


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

MFall said:


> So the leader runs right off the weight?
> 
> Thanks deerfarmer! I drug a couple 2 hook lines with minnows last weekend, but caught more White Bass than Crappie


i prefer 3 way swivel,4' leeder,and 3 Oz droper from 3 way swivel defrent lenght from 1' to 4'.
3 Oz look like to heavy for fine fishing,but you can control best your dept off loores, in drifting or troling,the loore has to falow 3 Oz,do not meather if it is floting or sinking you know exacly where the loore is.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Just got done stuffing my gut.
Mmmmm golden brown Crappie and Bluegill!
I








I caught the Crappie on a 2 3/4" Steel Shad blade bait, the larger size eliminates the dinks. Steep bank, about 40 yds out from shore in 20 ft of water, vertical jigging.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Them steelshad are great !! Deerfarmer Turn me on to them about three years ago thanks Steve For the great advice on them


----------



## gitarzan (Feb 19, 2012)

Crappie/Eyes said:


> If you plan to eat your catch, put your keepers in ice immediately. They will stay firm and cookup great. Let them get warm and all bets are off.



Aha! My grandpop, RIP, and used to fish for crappie every spring. As far as he declared, it was the only time to catch them. My grandma,RIP as well, said crappie caught in the summer were greasy. 

I just catch them and toss them back. So I can't compare. But your statement suddenly made their opinions a whole lot more logical.


----------

